# cebollón



## demony

Come si traduce in italiano "cebollón"? Dovrebbe essere un tipo di cipolla.​


----------



## Elxenc

demony said:


> Come si traduce in italiano "cebollón"? Dovrebbe essere un tipo di cipolla.​




Ciao!

Cosa è per te, esattamente, uno "cebollón". Cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## Klatt

Ciao! La parola "cebollón" l'ho sentita in Spagna per parlare della *sbronza. *Ejemplo: "cuando Juan salió del bar a las cuatro de la mañana llevaba un cebollón que no veas". Ignoro se si tratti in realtà di un tipo di cipolla. Immagino sia una parola gergale o popolare. Certo è che sarebbe meglio fare un esempio con una frase completa demony. Saluti!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola!

En este caso que citas, es que el tal Juan llevaba una curda, una merluza, un pedal, una pelopea... etc . !Vamos! Que iba muy borracho /ebrio =*sbronzato*

P.s. È la prima volta che vedo/sento dire "cebollón" come sinonimo di ubriacatura, sbornia. L'ho capita per il contsto. Sempre c'è una prima volta


----------



## demony

Intendo proprio il tipo di cipolla, dovrebbe essere più ovale e con un sapore più delicato, almeno così c'è scritto su RAE, forse è lo scalogno?


----------



## Klatt

il citato *cebollón* l'ho sentito a Granada, credo diverse volte. Lo scalogno credo che si dica "echalote" o qualcosa di simile. Personalmente non ho mai sentito nominare un tipo di cipolla particolarmente delicata con la parola "cebollón". Mi sembrerebbe un po' strano. Ma d'altronde non avevo mai sentito parlare di sbornie ed ubriacature prima di quella visita a Granada.


----------



## Elxenc

demony said:


> Intendo proprio il tipo di cipolla, dovrebbe essere più ovale e con un sapore più delicato, almeno così c'è scritto su RAE, forse è lo scalogno?



Si el diccionario no me ha engañado: Scalogno equivale al tipo de cebolla que llamamos chalota , aunque el diccionario dice chalote. Es un tipo de cebolla pequeña francesa  .


----------



## demony

Su wikipedia c'è scritto che "cebollón" potrebbe riferirsi all'Asphodelus ramosus, quindi asfodelo in italiano, però non produce una "cipolla" ma dei bulbi che non assomigliano neanche un po' a delle cipolle, però su Rae c'è scritto che è una varietà di cipolla, avevo pensato al "cipollotto". Quindi?


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao! 

Se, dopo le diverse risposte, non è chiaro per te cosa può' essere "cebollón" , forze  sarà perché abbiamo bisogno di un po' di contesto.

 Tre possibilità di "cebollón" , ne scegli una.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cebollón

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Elxenc said:


> Se, dopo le diverse risposte, non è chiaro per te cosa può' essere "cebollón" , forze  sarà perché abbiamo bisogno di un po' di contesto.



Esattamente, visto che non è stato fornito alcun contesto.


----------



## demony

Dovevo tradurre il nome di un personaggio fittizio, non cambia in alcun modo il senso della frase se lo traduco con Signor Cipolla o Signor Asfodelo ma volevo comunque essere il più precisa possibile. Grazie a tutti


----------



## Elxenc

demony said:


> Dovevo tradurre il nome di un personaggio fittizio, non cambia in alcun modo il senso della frase se lo traduco con Signor Cipolla o Signor Asfodelo ma volevo comunque essere il più precisa possibile. Grazie a tutti



Credo di si, che cambia e molto. Me spiegherò.

 Disculpa pero me paso al castellano, no sabría explicar bien ciertas cosas.

Si se trata de un personaje ficticio. ¿Es algo tonto? Porque Cebollón puede ser un eufemismo de Ceporrón (ceporro, muy corto de entendederas, tonto, imbécil, idiota) El sonido de la palabra es relativamente semejante ( la pe y la be intercambiadas en según que pronunciaciones, etc.).

También puede ser que el citado señor tenga la cabeza abultada, o bien por cuestión ósea o por volumen de pelo " el tío Paco tiene un gran cebollón".  A veces, coloquialmente, se le llama cebolla a la cabeza. http://vocabula-guardiajaen.blogspot.com.es/2007/07/cebollon-chifle.html

O que el susodicho personaje tenga por costumbre emborracharse con frecuencia, y en lugar de llamarle "_el borracho_" , se le llame *el cebollón*.  http://cvc.cervantes.es/ensenanza/biblioteca_ele/asele/pdf/15/15_0242.pdf. 

 En el María Moliner también es sinónimo de borrachera. Cosa que el Rae no dice.
*cebollón**.*
* 1.     * m. Variedad de cebolla, de forma aovada, menos picante y acre que la común.
    2. (inf) Barrachera.

Adesso sono "vuoto" e no saprei trovare altro uso

.


----------



## demony

Grazie mille elxenc, mi saranno utili le tue spiegazioni in futuro =) 
però in questo caso il personaggio è solo citato non c'è nessuna altra caratteristica.
Grazie mille comunque


----------



## nand-o

Elxenc said:


> Si se trata de un personaje ficticio. ¿Es algo tonto? Porque Cebollón puede ser un eufemismo de Ceporrón (ceporro, muy corto de entendederas, tonto, imbécil, idiota) El sonido de la palabra es relativamente semejante ( la pe y la be intercambiadas en según que pronunciaciones, etc.).
> 
> También puede ser que el citado señor tenga la cabeza abultada, o bien por cuestión ósea o por volumen de pelo " el tío Paco tiene un gran cebollón".  A veces, coloquialmente, se le llama cebolla a la cabeza. http://vocabula-guardiajaen.blogspot.com.es/2007/07/cebollon-chifle.html


 Potrebbe essere qualcuno con la testa troppo grossa o semplicemente scemo


----------

